# Need Help!!!  DDR3 Ram for Intel DP45SG Motherboard?



## shreeux (May 14, 2014)

My System Configuration is...

Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 Processor
Intel DP45SG Motherboard
Kingston DDR3 2GB RAM PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics card
UMAX 600W SMPS
WD GREEN 1TB Hard disk
windows 7 sp1 32bit

*goo.gl/QygY4R

In my mother board 4 slots available...I like to increase the ram for working sluggish also change to 64 bit OS.

I find the same ram not available..Kindly suggest match with this ram...which is compatible Product name with model no..

Thank you,


----------



## Cilus (May 14, 2014)

You don't need to have the exact same Ram. All you need a Ram running at same speed and same clock latency. Your module is a 1333 MHz, probably CL9 module. Download a software called CPU-Z, run it and post the screenshot of the *Memory* tab of it here which will help us to know the exact specification of the Ram.


----------



## adityak469 (May 14, 2014)

a 667Mhz RAM? 

anyways, get kingston HyperXBlu and tweak you old RAM timing to the Kingston's. That should help.


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

^^ OP is absolutely right as the so called 2X MHz DDR or * double Data Rate* ram actually runs at X MHz speed or performs X*10^6 cycles and at each cycle it can perform two transfers, resulting 2X*10^6 number of transactions per second. This is equivalent to a SDR or *single data rate * Ram's number of transactions per second, running at twice the speed or 2X MHz speed since it can perform only a single transaction per cycle.
So the 667MHz Ram OP is talking about is actually a DDR3 1333MHz Ram, read my 1st post. The term 1333MHz speed or 1600MHz speed is technically wrong...the technically correct term is 1333 Mega Transfers per second or 1333 MT/s or 1600 MT/s. they run at 667 and 800 MHz speed respectively.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2014)

@OP - your motherboard only support 2GB ram modules per slot .. so while purchasing ram modules keep this in mind.

Anyway, if you are not going to upgrade to a new cpu anytime soon better get this :

*www.snapdeal.com/product/kingston-2gb-ddr3-ram-kvr1333d3n92g/545239
*www.flipkart.com/kingston-valueram-ddr3-2-gb-pc-ram-kvr1333d3s8n9-2g/p/itmdnymmr2hfqdgh


----------



## shreeux (May 15, 2014)

Cilus said:


> You don't need to have the exact same Ram. All you need a Ram running at same speed and same clock latency. Your module is a 1333 MHz, probably CL9 module. Download a software called CPU-Z, run it and post the screenshot of the *Memory* tab of it here which will help us to know the exact specification of the Ram.




Here is the screen shot..


View attachment 14377


----------



## Cilus (May 15, 2014)

Ya, as I guessed, it is a 1333MHz CL9 Ram but you are running it at 1066MHz speed (533MHz original as present in your memory tab and 533MHz X 2 = 1066MHz effective). You need to tweak your BIOS setting to run it at 1333MHz speed. Although as per the specification, maximum size of the Ram module per slot is 2GB, resulting max of 8GB support, there are plenty of cases mentioned in the internet where it is supporting 4GB per channel with a max capacity of 16GB. You can buy this one: *www.flipkart.com/evm-ddr3-4-gb-pc-...=b_7&ref=0fd8359a-28b4-459d-8612-e6c34c573017
it is a 4GB 1333MHz Ram with CL9 setting, same as your current one.


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Ya, as I guessed, it is a 1333MHz CL9 Ram but you are running it at 1066MHz speed (533MHz original as present in your memory tab and 533MHz X 2 = 1066MHz effective). You need to tweak your BIOS setting to run it at 1333MHz speed. Although *as per the specification, maximum size of the Ram module per slot is 2GB, resulting max of 8GB support*, there are plenty of cases mentioned in the internet where it is supporting 4GB per channel with a max capacity of 16GB. You can buy this one: *www.flipkart.com/evm-ddr3-4-gb-pc-...=b_7&ref=0fd8359a-28b4-459d-8612-e6c34c573017
> it is a 4GB 1333MHz Ram with CL9 setting, same as your current one.



Confused kindly explain....Your are mentioning 4GB ram.


What about my ram (Kingston DDR3 2GB RAM PC3-10700 (667 MHz)) Single or Dual Channel
Also explain, how to identify Single channel or Dual channel.

So i left 3 slot free in my motherboard...I like to fill 3 slots...to run 64 bit OS as well as games.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

Yes, I am suggesting to get a single 4GB RAm, totalling 6GB of Ram in your system. Since the Rams will be of different size (2GB and 4GB), they'll not run at dual channel mode. But having 6GB Ram in your system will give you faster performance than having 2GBX2 Ram in your system and running them at dual channel. Don't go for a another 2GB module by the hype of having superior performance while running at dual channel configuration. 
You can check whether the Rams are running at dual or single channel in CPU-Z only. Check the screenshot of the memory tab you've posted. In the top, in the *Chanel#* field


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Yes, I am suggesting to get a single 4GB RAm, totalling 6GB of Ram in your system. Since the Rams will be of different size (2GB and 4GB), they'll not run at dual channel mode. But having 6GB Ram in your system will give you faster performance than having 2GBX2 Ram in your system and running them at dual channel. Don't go for a another 2GB module by the hype of having superior performance while running at dual channel configuration.
> You can check whether the Rams are running at dual or single channel in CPU-Z only. Check the screenshot of the memory tab you've posted. In the top, in the *Chanel#* field



Sorry, still i am not understanding...

Already you are said *"as per the specification, maximum size of the Ram module per slot is 2GB, resulting max of 8GB support*"

In my motherboard 4 slots available...Each slot maximum 2GB only....So 2GB X 4Slots = 8GB only.

How to suggest  single 4GB ram?

Thanks...


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2014)

That was the official specification from Intel and during the release time of the motherboard, DDR3 Rams were just emerging and 2GB modules were dominant. But plenty of people has tried single 4GB module at your motherboard and they have worked fine. Search google with 4GB ram support at your motherboard model number and you'll find plenty of links of people running multiple 4Gb modules at yuor motherboard.


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2014)

Cilus said:


> That was the official specification from Intel and during the release time of the motherboard, DDR3 Rams were just emerging and 2GB modules were dominant. But plenty of people has tried single 4GB module at your motherboard and they have worked fine. Search google with 4GB ram support at your motherboard model number and you'll find plenty of links of people running multiple 4Gb modules at yuor motherboard.



Nothning found.....share the link


Thanks..


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Yes, I am suggesting to get a single 4GB RAm, totalling 6GB of Ram in your system.* Since the Rams will be of different size (2GB and 4GB), they'll not run at dual channel mode.* But having 6GB Ram in your system will give you faster performance than having 2GBX2 Ram in your system and running them at dual channel. Don't go for a another 2GB module by the hype of having superior performance while running at dual channel configuration.
> You can check whether the Rams are running at dual or single channel in CPU-Z only. Check the screenshot of the memory tab you've posted. In the top, in the *Chanel#* field



Dual channel won't be disabled by mismatched ram config [ size wise ] .. the memory modules will go into flex mode ie 4Gb in dual channel and the remaining 2Gb in single channel.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> Dual channel won't be disabled by mismatched ram config [ size wise ] .. the memory modules will go into flex mode ie 4Gb in dual channel and the remaining 2Gb in single channel.



Kindly suggest recently added 2gb ram...check with link it is ok?

*i.imgur.com/O6ROhSp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RNB9Jvj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VxUOKOG.jpg


Also i like change my processor Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
For 2000 rs...it is worth?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

insert both the RAMs in similar colored slots in order to have dual channel configuration. it seems you haven't done so.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> insert both the RAMs in similar colored slots in order to have dual channel configuration. it seems you haven't done so.





Yes, insert with different color...in next slot...

How will you find...KIndly explain...with reason...But i read more unable to understand...

Thanks in advance...also quick reply


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Yes, insert with different color...in next slot...
> 
> How will you find...KIndly explain...with reason...But i read more unable to understand...
> 
> Thanks in advance...also quick reply



in order to utilize dual channel configuration, you need to insert both rams in similar colored slots.
read this Everything You Need to Know About the Dual-, Triple-, and Quad-Channel Memory Architectures | Hardware Secrets.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> in order to utilize dual channel configuration, you need to insert both rams in similar colored slots.
> read this Everything You Need to Know About the Dual-, Triple-, and Quad-Channel Memory Architectures | Hardware Secrets.



Ok, I will read...

What about...

Also i like change my processor Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
For 2000 rs...it is worth?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

not a bad deal. and try to sell your c2d for around 1.5k 
you may consider  a new psu too


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> not a bad deal. and try to sell your c2d for around 1.5k
> you may consider  a new psu too



Ok...I will bargain....

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> not a bad deal. and try to sell your c2d for around 1.5k
> you may consider  a new psu too



*i.imgur.com/zXAwo7v.jpg

Please check with images..I posted..

Now its show Dual channel...

Totally 4gb installed, But 32-bit os maximum usage is 3.5 gb, but system shows only 2gb..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

you have to use 64 bit os. it is not always 3.5gb. it varies.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you have to use 64 bit os. it is not always 3.5gb. it varies.



I already checked and posted the link also...its shows usage is 4gb...in 64bit os

My question is 32 bit maximum ram usage is 3.5gb...
I also checked with my friend system..he installed singe 8gb ram...it shows like this..8GB (3.5GB usable)..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

shreeux said:


> I already checked and posted the link also...its shows usage is 4gb...in 64bit os
> 
> My question is 32 bit maximum ram usage is 3.5gb...
> I also checked with my friend system..he installed singe 8gb ram...it shows like this..8GB (3.5GB usable)..



it is not always 3.5GB. google it.
32 os can utilise a maximum of 4GB out of which a certain amount of memory will be reserved. it is not a constant one.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is not always 3.5GB. google it.
> 32 os can utilise a maximum of 4GB out of which a certain amount of memory will be reserved. it is not a constant one.



Ok, why my system only shows "4GB (2GB usable)"....it rejects completely 2GB ram..? that was my query?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Ok, why my system only shows "4GB (2GB usable)"....it rejects completely 2GB ram..? that was my query?



yups. it changes from system to system. the solution is to get a 64 bit os. why stick to 32 bit?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yups. it changes from system to system. the solution is to get a 64 bit os. why stick to 32 bit?



I know check the link...In 64bit OS it shows and consumes 4GB...

*i.imgur.com/O6ROhSp.jpg

ok, Leave every thing..my main query...I want to play Call of duty:Ghost and Battlefield 4...

They have minimum ram is 4 gb to 8gb....

So i like to add remaining 2 slots are free...Can i go through 2GB*X2  or 4GBX1...?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

4gb is enough. what you need is a good cpu+gpu combo. get the c2q cpu. and a better psu too
you can go for 4gb x 1, but will loose dual channel capability (not a big interest though.)


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 4gb is enough. what you need is a good cpu+gpu combo. get the c2q cpu. and a better psu too
> you can go for 4gb x 1, but will loose dual channel capability (not a big interest though.)



One of my friend struggle with playing in 4GB...That's why i like to fill the remaining 2 slots.... can i go through 2GB X 2no..fill the slots with same config ram...? 
I think that was quad channel..it improve system performance?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

shreeux said:


> One of my friend struggle with playing in 4GB...That's why i like to fill the remaining 2 slots.... can i go through 2GB X 2no..fill the slots with same config ram...?
> I think that was quad channel..it improve system performance?



what is his configuration? probably eith cpu or gpu is bottlenecking. i am not too sure. i dont have cod ghosts/ BF4. but none of my games requires more than 4gb of ram
quad channel is not supported by your mobo neither your cpu too. you can go for 2gb x 2 by filling all the 4 slots. you will be able to utilize them in dual channel too. get similar ram with same latency to avoid possible conflicts.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is his configuration? probably eith cpu or gpu is bottlenecking. i am not too sure. i dont have cod ghosts/ BF4. but none of my games requires more than 4gb of ram
> quad channel is not supported by your mobo neither your cpu too. you can go for 2gb x 2 by filling all the 4 slots. you will be able to utilize them in dual channel too. get similar ram with same latency to avoid possible conflicts.



Yes, i check with this link...Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG â€” System memory

My motherboard is maximum 8 GB total system memory.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

Cod Ghosts / BF4 can run easily on 4GB ram .. going to test with Watch Dogs.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Cod Ghosts / BF4 can run easily on 4GB ram .. going to test with Watch Dogs.



Ok, I will check..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2014)

topgear said:


> Cod Ghosts / BF4 can run easily on 4GB ram .. going to test with Watch Dogs.



Sorry, Unable to play..!!!

Check the link...*i.imgur.com/JdW9Wi0.jpg


----------



## sam1 (Jul 16, 2014)

there is a fix for this, called "TheWorse Mod for Watch_Dogs".


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2014)

sam1 said:


> there is a fix for this, called "TheWorse Mod for Watch_Dogs".



Sorry, I am not understand...I was installed CALL OF DUTY GHOSTS...!!!

It shows ram not does not meet the minimum requirements..!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Sorry, Unable to play..!!!
> 
> Check the link...*i.imgur.com/JdW9Wi0.jpg



update the game. the latest patch for Call of Duty: Ghosts drops its earlier 6 GB RAM requirement for Windows PC.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> update the game. the latest patch for Call of Duty: Ghosts drops its earlier 6 GB RAM requirement for Windows PC.



OK..i will back after install..

One more thing...I prefer to change my monitor..Now i am using 17" CRT Monitor...from 2007...Still now i am not facing any eye problem...

So, Pls suggest best monitor....eye protection..

My Requirements is..

Surfing
Trading
Movies
Gaming...Sit on system more than 12hrs...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

budget?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> budget?



My 15k to 20k


----------



## sam1 (Jul 17, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Sorry, I am not understand...I was installed CALL OF DUTY GHOSTS...!!!
> 
> It shows ram not does not meet the minimum requirements..!



My bad. I thought you were going to test WatchDogs. Anyway, there is a fix for COD Ghosts too. try searching for "COD ghosts ram fix".


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

sam1 said:


> My bad. I thought you were going to test WatchDogs. Anyway, there is a fix for COD Ghosts too. try searching for "COD ghosts ram fix".



Found it...now under downloading...!!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is his configuration? probably eith cpu or gpu is bottlenecking. i am not too sure. i dont have cod ghosts/ BF4. but none of my games requires more than 4gb of ram
> quad channel is not supported by your mobo neither your cpu too. you can go for 2gb x 2 by filling all the 4 slots. you will be able to utilize them in dual channel too. get similar ram with same latency to avoid possible conflicts.


actually bro you are wrong here when i play bf4 on 4gb ram i check my ram usage goes 100% and memory low error pops ups so if you are going for bf4 online multiplayer then its better to go for 8gb gb ram i planning to buy an 8gb stick now


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> actually bro you are wrong here when i play bf4 on 4gb ram i check my ram usage goes 100% and memory low error pops ups so if you are going for bf4 online multiplayer then its better to go for 8gb gb ram i planning to buy an 8gb stick now



Just know they referred "COD ghosts ram fix"...also found it...no need to buy ram..!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2014)

^^i am not talking about cod ghost i am talking about bf4,watchdogs they need atleast 6gb for smooth experience


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^i am not talking about cod ghost i am talking about bf4,watchdogs they need atleast 6gb for smooth experience



You should try..or search.."Battlefield 4 Crack Fixed Only-3DM"


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> actually bro you are wrong here when i play bf4 on 4gb ram i check my ram usage goes 100% and memory low error pops ups so if you are going for bf4 online multiplayer then its better to go for 8gb gb ram i planning to buy an 8gb stick now


how much does 4gb ddr3 ram cost [single]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2014)

shreeux said:


> You should try..or search.."Battlefield 4 Crack Fixed Only-3DM"



lol dude i own bf4 premium and mind you multiplayer specs need for bf4 is far different than sp when you will play on 64 players server you would experience that

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> how much does 4gb ddr3 ram cost [single]



costs around 2.3k


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> lol dude i own bf4 premium and mind you multiplayer specs need for bf4 is far different than sp when you will play on 64 players server you would experience that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> actually bro you are wrong here when i play bf4 on 4gb ram i check my ram usage goes 100% and memory low error pops ups so if you are going for bf4 online multiplayer then its better to go for 8gb gb ram i planning to buy an 8gb stick now



multiplayer eats up memory.

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> My 15k to 20k



have a look at samsung pls ips panels(these are newer) or dell ultra sharp ones(these are a bit older!!).


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have a look at samsung pls ips panels(these are newer) or dell ultra sharp ones(these are a bit older!!).



Any IPS Panel with 144Hz?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

^^ No but you can overclock some IPS monitors [ mainly korean syuff ] around 120 Hz.


----------

